# caseman heres you a tractor



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a 1949 LA Model Case Tractor theres only about 5hrs left and its only at $300.

1949 LA Case


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's a shame to have let it sit out in the weather like that. Those rear tires looked to have been about new when it was parked. I wonder if the bottoms of the front hubs are still there or rusted off. The rest of the tractor looks pretty good all things considered.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks allright how far are you from it.any news on the 2 in alberta caseman. you may need a bigger trailer for that trip looks like things may be cheap


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it sold for $406. to minnimolineman.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Dang , Guess thats what happens when your a day late a dollar short. Would of been a long trip to get one in that condition.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *looks allright how far are you from it.any news on the 2 in alberta caseman. you may need a bigger trailer for that trip looks like things may be cheap *


I never checked but it has to be close to 500+ miles one way. If I'm heading that far I would rather head north. What two in Alberta are you reffering to. My memory is failing(like my computers). I think I'll stick with the smaller ones.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the 2 on yt auction it about 200 miles from my place i may be making a trip out there to


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Bear,
Am sure this guy has a high reserve. I don't think I'll be making atrip after those. Wanted to put in a low bid so I can see just what his reserve is at the end of the auction. Keep a eye out for a Case S , 400, or a 800 standard. I am also looking for a break down for a zenith carb for a MM RT. carb # started with 64, I had more information but unable to find it right now. Also email me so I can copy your address. Seems when they switched my email they didn't save the address book so all addresses are gone.
Later
caseman-d


----------

